# House sparrow bodyshot



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I swap some light weight bands ( just 6lbs draw) and they shoot very accurately. At the cost of power, these are just meant for sparrows nothing bigger. Killed this HOSP at 5-6yards with a body shot, again I used some .31cal leadshots worked like a charm. Boy these birds are small and pesky. Lol


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Your a killing machine Joseph!


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good shooting, my favorite target! Them buggers are hard for me to hit.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

great shooting! so those light bands with .31 lead can still take out a sparrow clean? I'm surprised


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i agree nico


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Yup at close range light bandsets will still take em' out cleanly. He was standing on a roof, and when the small .31 lead hit him in his chest he just came tumbling down.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nico said:


> Your a killing machine Joseph!


----------

